# Lab chewing birds



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a two year old male Choc. Lab and this was his second year out in the field. Starting this year I noticed that when retrieving birds especially pheasants he would chew on the bird as he was making his retrieve. He would pick up the birds just fine but would walk back slower than normal and while he was coming back to me I noticed that he was chewing on the birds. His jaws moved almost like he was chewing gum. Once he would get back to me he would hold the bird like he was taught and I would take it from his mouth. I would inspect the birds and find in many places where the skin had been broken and ripped and also deep punctures in the breast meat from his canines. He chewed up one bird so bad that it was almost worthless. He never had this problem his first year and he is very obedient in the field. I have been told to use frozen birds during the off season. I don't use a shock collar. Has any one dealt with this before?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I've dealt with it a lot and I can tell you this. Send the dog to a darn good pro, it's a problem that most amatures can't correct. You probably did not force train the dog. If a dog has been forced properly, that problem is corrected by revisiting the HOLD command. Hold controls a dog's jaws, fetch drives, drop releases. Very, very, bad problem once it's let develop and one many people believe can not be cured, only controlled. Get some help.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Your right he was not force fetched. He doesn't do it with the training dummy's and he really doesn't do it to birds that are dead. It seems if the birds are crippled is when the problem occurs. I was thinking that one of the problems was that he was brought up on training with dummies and never retrieved an actual bird until hunting season. My bad. I was going to train him this off season with live birds so that he can get use to them. One other thing I forgot to mention. It seems that the only time he does this is when we are hunting with a group of guys and there are other dogs present. I don't want to force fetch if I don't have to but I will if that's what it takes.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

sometimes people think force fetching is a bad thing, but it's really one of the best things i have ever done. Dogs change so much after it is done, and for the better. I would look into it seriously, although it may be too late, it's worth a shot. 
I look at it as: FF is hard on a dog for a few weeks, but yelling at your dog, and him/her not understanding why for years is much worse!! 
I would suggest getting someone that has done it for several dogs, and great success.....
Just interested why you are not wanting to force fetch?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

whitehorse said:


> Just interested why you are not wanting to force fetch?


lack of money is the main thing. But if thats what it takes then I will. Since it's not happing all of the time and he never did it last year and really only does it with phesants I thought there might be an easier way to break him of his bad habit. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If it's a lack of money buy Evan Graham's "Smart Fetch". It's about $70.00, far cheaper than a pro and it takes you step by step, but if I remember right, skips bird introduction. He works with a dog with a horrible mouth that is mouthing it's training bumpers continually.

Just buy that, watch it, then ask on here if you have any further questions.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

i've never used that book, but I did a quick search online and found it for about 20 bucks plus less than five dollars to ship... worth looking into.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry Whitehorse, the book is about 20.00. The DVD's are 70.00.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you for the help guys.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Smartfetch is a great source! I used it to FF my first dog and the pro I later sent him to seemed to think I did a pretty solid job. I just used the book but I imagine the dvd would be even more helpful by illustrating things better.

Ive seen higher tendencies to tear up pheasants as compared to waterfowl as well. All those loose feathers getting in the dogs mouth are quite the changeup from ducks/geese. Like cocaine for a retriever :lol:


----------

